
Where can I get WordPress version 0.70? - FahadUddin92
I want to download and try the first release of WordPress to understand how to the software has matured in the past 15 years.
======
pmerino
All I could find is 0.72-beta1. This is the direct download link:
[https://wordpress.org/wordpress-0.72-beta-1.zip](https://wordpress.org/wordpress-0.72-beta-1.zip)

Found here: [https://wordpress.org/download/release-
archive/](https://wordpress.org/download/release-archive/)

